# Chipsatztreiber deinstallieren



## €eld (9. März 2011)

Wo kann man den Chipsatztreiber des Mainboards deinstallieren um z.B. von einem neuen Board diesen zu installieren?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. März 2011)

Machs über den Geräte-Manager!
Ist in der Systemsteuerung irgendwo unter Hardware!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2011)

Am einfachsten über Systemsteuerung -> Software. Wenn ein neues Board auf ein bestehendes BS gebügelt werden soll muss der Chipsatztreiber, LAn Treiber sowie Soundtreiber deinstalliert werden.


----------



## axel25 (9. März 2011)

Am ehesten über den Gerätemanager in der Systemsteuerung.

@Br Bakterius: Da wird zwar der NV-Treiber und so aufgelistet, am besten sollte man sowas aber über den Gerätemanager machen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2011)

Ich habe das schon so oft nach meiner Methode gemacht mit unterschiedlichsten Chipsätzen und das ohne Probleme. Ist schon arg umständlich die ganzen Treiberfitzel unte rSystemgeräte heraus zu puhlen.


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (10. März 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich habe das schon so oft nach meiner Methode gemacht mit unterschiedlichsten Chipsätzen und das ohne Probleme. Ist schon arg umständlich die ganzen Treiberfitzel unte rSystemgeräte heraus zu puhlen.


 
Das mache ich auch so. Vor allem haben mich die Nvidia, Intel und AMD - Installer bisher nicht enttäuscht. Man kann ja hinterher nochmal den CCleaner darüber jagen... CCleaner - Optimization and Cleaning - Free Download Bei Via-Chipsätzen wäre ich allerdings vorsichtig, die gibts aber (fast) nicht mehr für normale CPU's. VIA ist Oldschool und immer irgendwie buggy.


----------



## €eld (10. März 2011)

Bei mir gibt es unter Systemsteuerung kein "Software" 
Geht das nicht einfach auch über Programme und Funktionen -> Programme deinstallieren ?
Oder doch über den Geräte Manager?
Edit: Müsste ich alles, was hier aufgeklappt ist deinstallieren?
Bild: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wieso wird beim Installieren eines neuen Treibers nicht einfach der alte gelöscht?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2011)

Ja das ist quasi gleich mit Programme entfernen. Dort müssten die ja auftauchen.


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (10. März 2011)

Ich habe mich mal noch ein bißchen informiert, vielleicht hilft dir dieses Tool (es soll sehr gut sein) in deinem Fall besser: Driver Sweeper - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Westcoast (10. März 2011)

normal installiert Windows automatisch den chipsatztreiber und passt diesen an.
man muss da nicht viel machen. hast du auf ein neues board gewechselt? 

ich persönlich setze das betriebssystem neu auf, wenn ein boardwechsel vorliegt .


----------



## €eld (10. März 2011)

Nene das Board kommt erst noch ^^


----------

